
Reflections on indie game development in 2018 – did I just waste 3 years? - QuadrupleA
https://infinitroid.com/blog/posts/did_i_just_waste_3_years
======
flormmm
Like so many industries (photography comes to mind), it's incredibly easy now
to get something done. It may not be awesome, but it'll be complete.

